# 3 very pretty scarf patterns



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

3 very pretty scarf patterns from left to right in attached picture

Easy Lacy Scarf
http://www.universalyarn.com/patterns/623.pdf

Yarnover Cross Scarf 
http://www.universalyarn.com/patterns/624.pdf

Climbing Vines Scarf
http://www.universalyarn.com/patterns/622.pdf


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you. The first two are very pretty scarves. But something went astray on the third link as I was facing a screen of garden vine information, not a scarf pattern.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Thank you. The first two are very pretty scarves. But something went astray on the third link as I was facing a screen of garden vine information, not a scarf pattern.


I'm glad you like the patterns. I just clicked on the third one and it took me to the pattern. Not sure why it didn't take you to the pattern


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Took me to the 3th pattern as well.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Thank you. The first two are very pretty scarves. But something went astray on the third link as I was facing a screen of garden vine information, not a scarf pattern.


sending you a PM.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you, I saved the easy lace one....very pretty.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Really pretty,thank you


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

you are all very welcome. I just realized the picture didn't upload of the pattern, sorry. I usually post a picture so you can see what they look like before going to the link.

Enjoy the patterns


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for the downloads for these beautiful scarves, and what makes it even better is all 3 only take 1 skein of yarn a piece!!!

RIO



mombr4 said:


> 3 very pretty scarf patterns from left to right in attached picture
> 
> Easy Lacy Scarf
> http://www.universalyarn.com/patterns/623.pdf
> ...


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

The red one is very like one i saw in my lys and it was georgeous


----------



## Finnyknit (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely scarves. I have just the right wool in my stash for the red one
Thanks for posting


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you for posting.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

you are all very welcome.

Enjoy and Happy Holidays to everyone.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

thanks very nice patterns.


mombr4 said:


> 3 very pretty scarf patterns from left to right in attached picture
> 
> Easy Lacy Scarf
> http://www.universalyarn.com/patterns/623.pdf
> ...


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

These are beautiful.... thank you for sharing.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I saved the patterns...the scarves are beautiful!!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

great scarfs


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks, I like the drop stitch!!!!


----------



## Nancy Elaine (Mar 28, 2012)

Love the Climbing Vines scarf. Saved the pattern. Thanks so much for sharing the links.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you, even I could tackle these!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

no problem with the sites and they are lovely thx for sharing


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you so much for the links. I love all three and have gotten them for future projects. :thumbup:


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Lovely scarves. I don't knit a lot, but the first one is calling "make me".


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i did not receive the pictures, nor get the sites to load!
think i will just cry


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you - will put away for spring knitting.


----------



## Rena 2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the patterns with all of us, very pretty scarves.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you they are lovely.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you sharing these links. I did save the first one, it is so pretty, looks easy but delicate at the same time.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

It is always my pleasure to share links to patterns.

you are all very welcome


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you for sharing.I copied the Climbing Vine one as I already have the yarn, I'm so anxious to make it ( after Christmas at this point ) Thanks again.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

awesome thank you


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you! I love the second one, I'm going to make it.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. They are very pretty.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

pretty.


----------



## Shugntx (Oct 20, 2012)

mombr4 said:


> 3 very pretty scarf patterns from left to right in attached picture
> 
> Easy Lacy Scarf
> http://www.universalyarn.com/patterns/623.pdf
> ...


I saved them all. Thanks

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very pretty, thank you for sharing


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I plan to make the first two for Christmas presents. They appear to be fast knits!!


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

Love the climbing vines. Thanks.


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your all very welcome, so glad to see so many will enjoy these patterns.


----------

